# still looking for id



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

this fish is a very pale blue/lavender. yellow top and underside. Iv been trying to id it for months!


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... g%3Fdl%3D0


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Appears to be some sort of Labidochromis hybrid, but very pretty.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I was actually thinking it looks quite similar to Gephyrochromis moorii.


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

What do you guys think of a Perlmutt maybe?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

No definitely not a pearlmutt. Somewhat similar in coloration so I see why you might think that.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

The shape of the jaw isn't Gephyrochromis though, but is similar to Labidochromis... I thought perlmutt hybrid to be honest, or any other Lab..


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

This is Just A Guess, But It Just looks Like A Really Pale Female Acei To Me. It's Probably A Hybrid, but That's What I See. Very Similar Body And Fin Shape, Just Really Washed Out Colors. Is The Fish Getting Picked On At All?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Does seem like a Perlmutt hybrid. Does the fish really have many faint thin bars, instead of the thicker spaced bars of a Perlmutt? With a Perlmutt, the bars can fade away with males.


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

No bars, and not picked on really, but this fish Is a spaz...it just swims up and down the glass all day and night. we do not know if male or female but will call it Dorie, "just keep swimming, just keep swimming"  had it since juvenile, the yellow just now started showing


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

ok there are bars, this fish is starting to show a very shiny teal color mixed in the yellow. wish i could get a good quality pic, its beautiful


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks like a very pale Acei


----------

